# 2 Festplatten - 2 Betriebssysteme



## Testsieger (21. Oktober 2003)

Tag zusammen...

Ich habe in meinem Rechner 2 Festplatten - eine mit Windows 2000 - die andere ist bisher nur für Daten genutzt worden. Nun will ich auf diese aber Windows XP zusätzlich draufspielen - also auf jeder Platte ein Betriebssystem. 

Wie verfahre ich denn da am besten - muss ich die zweite Platte umstecken oder auf Master setzen oder oder oder... 

Sorry aber ich hab null Ahnung...;-) 

Danke und MfG TS


----------



## tuxracer (21. Oktober 2003)

Wenn Du Windows einfach installierst, und nix witer tust, als Deine ehemalige Datenplatte als Ziel auszuwählen, dann krallt sich Windows Xp automatisch in Win2000 rein, erstellt ein paar Dateien in Deinem jetztigen C, und Du kannst nun Win2000 und XP am Anfang auswählen.Windows XP isdt dann auf D:\


Wenn Du aber zwei komplett unabhängige Ssteme möchtest, dann musst Du etwas mehr tun als nur zu installieren.
Dann benötigst Du als erstes einen BootManager eines Drittanbieters, z.B den FreewareBootloader XFDISK gut zu finden mit google.

Dann musst Du vor der installation je nach dem wie alt Dein Mainboard ist, entweder die Festplatte, auf welcher momentan Deine Daten sind, nun genauso anhängen und Jumpern wie die jetztige Bootplatte, und natürlich die Bootplatte abhängen.


Bei neueren Mainboards musst Du einfach Deine Datenplatte als Bootplatte im BIOS einstellen, bevor Du installierst.

Falls noch Fragen sind, einfach wieder melden


----------

